# help..... colourpoint + siamese = himalayan baby's



## contraria (Nov 9, 2009)

for the 2. time in Denmark wi have a mesterie lettle on oure hands.

for 6 mounths agour a breeder cam to me, I godt a Himalayan male in a lettler betwine a colourpoint and siamese mouse.

Now a nother breeder com's to me white a lettler were ther has commed himalyans aout og the same combination of collours.... (the to lettlers is not related)

we don't know have it can bee so. so now we wonna ask you for som sort of eksplornasion... so we hope you have an anser on.

her is the lettler from the sekend breeder to contack me.
her is a foto of dad:















Angorian agouti siamese

her is a fotto of mommy: (baby mom)






















(adolt mom ->)








colourpoint smoke LHS aby-carrier

the pedegree on the offspring's http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... ekuldS.jpg

and the lettler of beby's









the colours of the lettler is: 
3 burmese hunner (one is satin)
1 blue Clourpoint han (Mini mom look a like)
1 "lilac" Colourpoint satin han
1 blue point himialayan satin hun
1 Blue point himialayan han
1 "lilac" siamese hun

_______________________________________________________________________

I know this colours combination is not rigt... but it is whot there is in the lettler.

so I have a theorie, and hope to get som feedback on it.

My theorie is that the gen c^e is on a locus on it's own. but only shows in the feno type wen the mouse is c^h/c also.... wich meens that a colourpoints genetik is: c^h/c c^e/c^e, and therfor not c^e/c^h.....

I then godt the questen: hove about the menne burmese veriatis?

in my theorie. pops that have Cece is showing normele c-locus v eraretis but wen cece thay turn into burmese verarietis.

so the genetik for the letter abow is:

Dad: Aa chch Cece Dd gogo
Mom: aa chc cece dd Gogo

burmese: chch cece 
blue Clourpoint: chc cece 
"lilac" Colourpoint satin: chc cece sasa
Blue point himialayan satin: chc Cece sasa
Blue point himialayan: chch Cece
"lilac" siamese: chch Cece

Can this be comform or disproff in enny way?


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm the breeder of both parents and the mystery litter  Hope some of you can help us here


----------



## nixxy (Apr 18, 2010)

Their so pretty..maybe you can helpme. Im a new breeder Ill post pics when my camera works but I've got one baby mouse. That I can't identify, it has rippled fur and black eyes with tanish coat mixture of brown and white. Maybe you can help?


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

nixxy said:


> Their so pretty..maybe you can helpme. Im a new breeder Ill post pics when my camera works but I've got one baby mouse. That I can't identify, it has rippled fur and black eyes with tanish coat mixture of brown and white. Maybe you can help?


Thank you very much 

May I suggest that you start your own thread to get your question answered - this way we wont have these different topics mixed up


----------

